

Stanford class on Information Theory - huherto
http://www.infotheory-class.org/

======
hwiechers
I noticed that this one starts in March 2012. Since the others start in Jan
and seem to last about 10 weeks (AFAIK), they'll probably be complete before
this one starts.

Keep that in mind if you've already signed up for others.

~~~
Adaptive
This is actually a super useful note, thanks. I saw the headline and thought
"another interesting course that starts in January, no way" since the others
all start in Jan. Upvote!

~~~
bchjam
the Lean Launchpad course is the only one I've seen so far that says it's
starting in February.

~~~
haakon
The SAAS course also starts in February.

------
sravfeyn
Is it just me that doesn't like these stanford offerings? I find it very, 'to
the point' kind of teaching, AI and ML. I prefer to watch Profs teach to a
live audience. They normally fill a sense of energy in live classes. The style
of teaching in lumps of 5-6 mins on youtube is very boring. And also the
assignments here lack a serious effort compared to their original offerings.

I started my learning way back with <http://www.cs50.net>. I thought it would
be great watching ai-class.org, but it isn't. Anyway, I found a very good AI
course from UC-Berkeley (CS188). It's a streaming of live class sessions and
is very interesting. And the assignments are top-notch as they are original
class room psets.

It would be great if the videos are sessions to live audience.

~~~
ot
I didn't like Ng's course on ML too much, it is very good if you just want to
implement the algorithms, but it gives no insight on _why_ they work.

I enjoyed far more Tom Mitchell's lectures, they gave me a much better
understanding of the algorithms described:

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom/10701_sp11/lectures.shtml>

There are some comments on HN about it

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3199718>

~~~
hvs
Really? I found descriptions of Linear and Logistical Regression, as well as
the descriptions of Support Vector Machines to both explain very well why they
work. The Neural Networks description could have been a bit more thorough, but
I still understand them much better now than I did before.

------
_mrc
It would be interesting if Stanford suggested some path through these courses.

I'm in the middle of AI class (loving it), and I wonder what the overlap is
with the PGM or game theory classes - would they have been better to have done
first (given a time machine)?

And I wonder, how much more than the probability I've picked up from the ai-
class is required as a prerequisite for the infotheory class?

~~~
huherto
I am taking AI and ML. I would like to take game theory or pgm. But, I think I
will start with analysis and design of algorithms. In my mind that should help
me take the other classes later on. What do other people think?

~~~
tensor
Algorithms are core CS and I would definitely recommend taking them prior to
other courses. The best way to know what to take first is to take a look at
course prerequisites and the program tracks:

<http://cs.stanford.edu/degrees/undergrad/ProgramSheets.shtml>

------
romaniv
Is there some website that tries to keep track of these online classes across
universities? Seems like it would be useful.

~~~
tryitnow
It would also be really nice for such a site to have a place for collecting
tips, comments, feedback, like what I am reading here on HN.

I've learned a lot in just the past five minutes that will be useful for
picking which (if any) courses to take in January.

It would be nice to see all these comments in one place, especially for people
who don't read HN.

~~~
romaniv
There is a Reddit group to discuss these classes:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/OnlineEducation>

------
atmz
While we're on the subject, I found this a very good source of material on the
topic, if you don't want to wait 'til March:
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/0910/InfoTheory/>

No video lectures, though..

~~~
njs12345
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1112/InfoTheory/> is a bit more recent and
should be pretty similiar :)

------
jamesjyu
I was hoping this would be led by Thomas Cover. I took his class back in
Stanford many years ago, and found it to be one of the most enlightening.

He wrote the classic text on information theory -- a very well written
textbook that actually keeps you interested: [http://www.amazon.com/Elements-
Information-Theory-Thomas-Cov...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Information-
Theory-Thomas-Cover/dp/0471062596)

~~~
beagle3
Tsachy's an excellent researcher and an excellent teacher. A long time ago in
a universe far away, we used to sit together taking classes (perhaps even
Information Theory was one of them - I don't really remember)

I haven't seen him teach in 13 or 14 years now, but I'm sure he only got
better at it, and highly recommend taking this course if you are interested in
Information Theory.

(come back and downvote me in 4 months if you disagree)

------
2121221
Wow, it has started. Please please please more EE courses. I was begging for a
signals & system course. This is close.

